# Nero Unknown BurnPhase



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 26, 2007)

hi guys, 

I am using nero v.7. Whenever i try to burn a dvd or a cd i get this " Unknown burn phase" error. Though the cd/dvd is burning properly without any problem, im unable to see the status of the burning process. and after completion of the burn process, a notepad file with the name "NeroHistory" is being saved on my desktop! 

i tried re-installing nero, but the problem still appears! 

attached a screenshot of what exactly it looks like. 

any help? 

thanks!


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 26, 2007)

Try downloading the latest version but first uninstall the Nero currently on your pc by using Nero clean tools and then reboot before installing the latest version. 

B/w,Nero is Bloatware. Try using other burning products such as Ashampoo Burning studio/CDBurnerXP


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 26, 2007)

For the unknown burnphase you need to download NeHDBlkAccess.dll and place it in your C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero Core directory.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 26, 2007)

will i get all the features that nero has? if i use ashampoo or CDBurnerXP.?

@debsuvra i already have the dll file u mentioed in the nero core directory. Should i replace it with the downloaded one?


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 26, 2007)

jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> will i get all the features that nero has? if i use ashampoo or CDBurnerXP.?



First of all,Do you even use all of them?Basic features is something every user needs


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ ya dude, i meant the basic ones only, like erasing CDRW's or burning image files onto the cd..!


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 27, 2007)

jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> will i get all the features that nero has? if i use ashampoo or CDBurnerXP.?
> 
> @debsuvra i already have the dll file u mentioed in the nero core directory. Should i replace it with the downloaded one?



Yeah you can do that. Replace with the downloaded one.

Well you can use ROXIO EasyMedia Creator Suite 10 to replace NERO. Both are paid softwares. If you want some free things apart from ashampoo then try K3b. It is open source also.


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 27, 2007)

@jack_the_ripper
Try freeware tools such as CDBurnerXP/ImgBurn  ...You will be satisfied with your needs 

*B/w,see Below link for more alternatives to NERO*
*dailyrevolver.com/2007/10/12/nero-burning-rom-alternatives-via-instant-fundas/


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 27, 2007)

^thanks !


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 27, 2007)

CDBurnerXP is asking for .NET installation before proceding with the installation? where do i get it from? i tried googling but im not able to understand the version to download!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 27, 2007)

jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> CDBurnerXP is asking for .NET installation before proceding with the installation? where do i get it from? i tried googling but im not able to understand the version to download!!



Microsoft .NET Framework  is needed for version 3.5 of CDBurnerXP and above.*Click here* to download it


----------

